# Wie trage ich ein Forum in eine Suchmaschine ein?



## Toasti2000 (25. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Freundin hat ein Aquaristik Forum aufgemacht. 

Wollte nun des Forum in alle möglichen Suchmaschinen eintragen, doch ich weiß nicht in welche Datei(en) ich die META TAGS eintragen soll.

Das Forum ist das Burnging Board 1 von Woltlab. Hab mir schon überlegt ne Startseite zu machen und da alle META TAGS einzutragen, aber das ist wiederum lästig wenn man jedes mal erst auf ne Startseite kommt statt direkt ins Forum.

Vielleicht habt ihr schon Erfahrungen damit oder habt einfach ne gute Idee. Würde mich jedenfalls freuen.

DANKE!

Basti


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. Juli 2004)

Die <meta>-Tags sind nicht(mehr) von entscheidendem Interesse für Suchmaschinen.....melde das Board bei den jeweiligen Suchmaschinen an....die finden den Rest schon.


----------



## Toasti2000 (26. Juli 2004)

Das habe ich.

Wenn ich jetzt "Fisch Plattform" in Google eingebe erscheint es auf der 2. Seite (http://www.fisch-plattform.de), ABER die Beschreibung stimmt halt nicht und des Ranking muss besser sein!

Wie mache ich das am besten.


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. Juli 2004)

Komisch....wenn ich danach suche, erscheint es auf Seite 1  

Ansonsten.....was da als Beschreibung angezeigt wird, ist zum Einen von der Suchanfrage abhängig.....zum Anderen interessiert sich Google mehr  für das "Sichtbare"..also alles , was im <body> der Seite steht.

Andere Suchmaschinen...bspw. fireball, zeigen beim Suchtreffer die <meta>-Description ...also das von dir gewünschte, an....es hängt also vor allem von der Suchmaschine ab, was dort angezeigt wird.


----------



## nova-x-force (26. Juli 2004)

bei googel werden die seitenwo am mmeisten user draufgehen alss erstes angezeigt


----------



## Toasti2000 (26. Juli 2004)

Ja wenn ich die Adresse an sich eintippe ist es ja klar, aber ich meine nur "Fisch Plattform" ohne WWW und .de

Die Seite soll ja auch angezeigt werden wenn jemand "Aquarium" eintippt. Nur wie soll man das ohne META machen

Eingetragen habe ich die Seite mit allen möglichen Suchbegriffen.

Wäre eine Startseite vielleicht doch keine schlechte Idee

Danke schonmal für Eure Antworten!


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. Juli 2004)

Auch wenn ich "Fisch plattform" eingebe, bist du auf Seite 1.

Ansonsten...wie gesagt...wenn das Wort, welches der jeweilige Besucher sucht, auf deiner Seite vorkommt, dann besteht die Möglichkeit, dass Google es dahingehend in den Index aufnimmt.....ob du auf Seite 1  kommst, hängt von vielen Faktoren ab...(ist deine Seite oft von ausserhalb verlinkt, kommt das Suchwort in Überschriften/Seitentitel vor....) du kannst dir sicher vorstellen, dass es noch ein paar Tausende andere Seiten gibt, welche bei Suche nach "Aquarium" gerne auf Seite 1 wären(im Detail:ca 5,360,000 )

Ansonsten gibt es bei Google eine Hilfeseite für Webmaster ...welche einen Grossteil deiner Fragen beantworten sollte.


----------



## Toasti2000 (28. Juli 2004)

Hast recht, vor einer Woche aber war ich noch auf Seite 2.

Das ist ja das Problem, es gibt soooo viele Seiten im Internet über Aquarium!
Nun gut, ich danke euch für eure Tipps und hoffe einfach darauf, dass die Seite gefunden wird.

Bis jetzt haben wir fast jeden Tag ne Registrierung mehr, läuft ganz ordentlich.


----------

